# Certifications



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

What does everyone think the big certifications are? It seems like a MSCE has gotten to be the bare minimum now. It seems like every job seems to offer it and really doesn't hold much weight. I see a lot of jobs for Orcale, but surprising I don't see many jobs mentioning Cisco.


----------



## BTS'76 (Jan 19, 2003)

I think oracle is the big one. I haven't seen much with cisco either, or A+


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

Security Certs are big. Such as CISSP. I think Wireless is growing. Oracle is always big.

Unix is big too.


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

Pseudocyber said:


> *Security Certs are big. Such as CISSP. I think Wireless is growing. Oracle is always big.
> 
> Unix is big too. *


Security certs are becoming more wanted and Wireless Security is were I'm placing all my bets to be the hottest ticket in the next year. The job markets not that good right now for CCNA,CCNP,or MCSE however it's coming around. Give it time. I'm getting ready to take a couple of security certs in the next few weeks so I think that should tell you something.


----------



## tcheavey (Aug 17, 2002)

At the tech college I attend, they advise to get MCSE first then progress into the other network certs. Or start into the CIW webmaster certs if that's your direction (after the 2yr computer tech degree). I just today passed my 5th MCSE test, gaining an MCSA now, 70-222 migration NT to W2K. Toughest yet to me. I've applied for more Fed money and will take classes as long as poss. But I can't risk taking any more loans in this economy.:bandit:


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

Haven't taken the Infrastructure test yet have you? Thats the hard one to pass.


----------



## tcheavey (Aug 17, 2002)

Drupe I have completed the course that pertains to the 70-219 design for W2K AD infrast, and plan to take it in a week or so. At this point I've passed 70-210, 215, 217, 218, and 222. So still need 1 design test, that one, and 1 more networking. The degree course I'm now is thru 8 of 9mos and as many MS course books. Lotta work for an older dude, but I'd like to fix old cars for fun, not as my main stay career anymore.:bandit:


----------



## tcheavey (Aug 17, 2002)

*W2K mcse requirements.*

If any one wants to see the test and course listing go to,
http://www.microsoft.com/traincert/mcp/mcse/requirements.asp


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

All of the test are not easy any way you look at it. As for the old cars I see we have the same intrest. I've got a 49 Ford truck and a 50 Ford F2 truck we're restoring.

All of the certification test you have taken were not to easy was they? The ones I've taken I've passed except for one I had to retake. I've learned as long as you study their not that bad. By the way congrats, on passing your test.


----------



## tcheavey (Aug 17, 2002)

All right Drupe now I can say I passed "The Beast",Implementing and Administering a Microsoft Windows 2000 Network Infrastructure, that is supposed to be the toughest 70-216. Passing means I can skip the final exam in this course. Lastly I need 70-219, Designing a Microsoft Windows 2000 Directory Services Infrastructure, which is a design test and fairly hard also. 
Thank you for the congrat, I hope I can claim MCSE status soon, I'm a trying. :bandit:


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

Way to go tcheavey! Congrats!

As far as anyone reading this thread and wondering what to take first ...

I always recommend A+ and Network +. These are esential foundation material for everything else. You have to know how computers work and how they communicate. It affects everything else.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Congrads tcheavey. Best of luck with everything.


----------



## tcheavey (Aug 17, 2002)

Thank you very much! And I know what you mean about the A+ and other basics. I passed the classes and just have not reg'ed for the tests yet ($)s are involved, the hospitals require the A+ for techs, though I would have a hard time trying to fix a machine hooked up to a person in crisis. I think I would have a heart attack.:dead:


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2002)

Pseudocyber said:


> *I always recommend A+ and Network +. These are esential foundation material for everything else. You have to know how computers work and how they communicate. It affects everything else. *


I guess that means im on track then I just finished my Network+ night classes last night and finished my A+ classes on March 6. I have yet to register for the tests yet either. I was under the impression that the tests were included in the price of the class, but I was wrong. I still need to do some studying from the scores im getting on the Trancender practice tests, but im finding it hard to find the time because of attending school in the daytime. When I graduate in September I am hoping to get in a PC/Network technician position with some light administration. I hope it works and I can remember all im learning.
:angel:


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *I guess that means im on track then I just finished my Network+ night classes last night and finished my A+ classes on March 6. I have yet to register for the tests yet either. I was under the impression that the tests were included in the price of the class, but I was wrong. I still need to do some studying from the scores im getting on the Trancender practice tests, but im finding it hard to find the time because of attending school in the daytime. When I graduate in September I am hoping to get in a PC/Network technician position with some light administration. I hope it works and I can remember all im learning.
> :angel: *


 I think you are too!


----------



## tcheavey (Aug 17, 2002)

MS just sent me a "Congrat on becomming an MCSA" Email, I feel sooo special. Now if I can pass the remaining test I can add The E to that!:winkgrin:


----------



## tcheavey (Aug 17, 2002)

Yes...Passed the last needed test, the elusive MCSE (Win2K) is Mine!


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

Congrats! Tcheavey, MCSE!


----------



## tcheavey (Aug 17, 2002)

It makes me strive for more to know yous guys are out there facing the world too. I'm ready to work at this. I went to a MS TechNet meeting and got 18 discs of eval S/W, OSs, abnd tools. More than I can fully check out in my spare time for mos. But I'll try. Keep strokin guys (and Gals). Thanks for your support!:bandit:


----------

